# Fort Perch Rock, Volunteers Needed!



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello all you ex R/O's and ETO's.
We are presently looking for some volunteers with 1 or 2 free days a month
in the kids school holidays or at weekends to come to Fort Perch Rock
New Brighton, Wirral to help show the visitors around our 3 radio rooms.
The brand new Radar and AIS unit together with charts on PC which are being installed as we speak and should be completed in next week or 2.
We have got the best view of the River Mersey anywhere about the area!!
We have also VHF set on Mersey Radio so you can hear and see the passing river traffic.
So if any of you guys have a bit of free time or want to get out of the house
and take some trips down memory lane and add to the education of the general public and keep your old grey cells in working order please send me a PM. Also if you would like to visit to help make up your mind this can be arranged.
Many thanks, freddythe frog


----------



## Shannoner (Feb 6, 2008)

Freddy, I'm on the wrong side of the Irish Sea to help out, but I believe that the museum has a lot of the gear that I trained on in the Ulster Polytechnic in Belfast, is that true?
If I make it over to Liverpool sometime I definitely would love to have a look at it again. Its nearly 30 years since I had me hands on it.

Cheers,
Mick


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

hello mick
thanks your message, shame about where you live over the water, not to worry eh!! Regarding some of the gear, yes absolutely correct, kindly some Marconi gear was donated to us by Stan Rowlinson head of Belfast Radio College, we have The Commandant HS TX, The Apollo RX, A Sentinel Rx, a D/F loop an Autokey N to name a few, also from other sources a Nebula rx an older station with Oceanspan and Atalanta etc and a Kelvin Hughes main consolized station together with the KH main TX 1250 watts output on hf.
Thanks anyway mick, cheers ftf


----------

